# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Are pumps a viable option for skeet shooting?

## Scottishkiwi

Just curious about trying it out and i am able to get a cheap 870 12g

----------


## jakesae101

Not really you get the odd one turn up at clay shoots most clubs will have a gun you can borrow to try id suggest that before going out and buying something potentially you cant hit anything with i dont shoot skeet but i do alot of sporting and the odd bit of dtl if i can fit it in

----------


## Ground Control

In my opinion   " No "

If you can get a U/O or Semi .
Again it's just my opinion but I really don't understand why anyone would use a Pump in this day and age of quality , reliable , affordable , versatile Semi autos .
I understand nostalgia and revisiting the days of old . I also understand that in the right hands a pump is a formidable firearm , but it introduces an unnecessary additional movement which in turn then interrupts the sight picture no matter how smooth you think you are at cycling the action when your entire concentration should be on the target . Why make it harder than it needs to be .

If you only intend to shoot competition clay targets get a U/O if its a " do it all " gun get a Semi .

Ken

----------


## Scottishkiwi

> In my opinion   " No "
> 
> If you can get a U/O or Semi .
> Again it's just my opinion but I really don't understand why anyone would use a Pump in this day and age of quality , reliable , affordable , versatile Semi autos .
> I understand nostalgia and revisiting the days of old . I also understand that in the right hands a pump is a formidable firearm , but it introduces an unnecessary additional movement which in turn then interrupts the sight picture no matter how smooth you think you are at cycling the action when your entire concentration should be on the target . Why make it harder than it needs to be .
> 
> If you only intend to shoot competition clay targets get a U/O if its a " do it all " gun get a Semi .
> 
> Ken


More concerned about price, I can get this for 150 dollars from a mate  :Psmiley:  O/U seem to cost a lot from what i have seen

----------


## Ground Control

> More concerned about price, I can get this for 150 dollars from a mate  O/U seem to cost a lot from what i have seen


If its in good condition I would have thought $150.00 is a good buy for a knock around gun . For that price you haven't got much to lose and you could probably sell it for a profit if you ever wanted to .
Any Shotgun is better than no Shotgun  :Have A Nice Day: 
Have you done any clay target shooting before ?

Ken

----------


## R93

A pump gun will be a major disadvantage unless you have experience shooting skeet and youre not really serious about your scores.
Doubles especially will be a struggle for a newbie.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

I used a pump for a number of years for everything from DTL skeet and ducks there is only a couple of stations on the Skeet where a pump is a bit slow, which is on the crossing doubles. But it depends on what fits you and how good you are on the follow up shots. Shot gunning is not like rifle shooting the gun must fit you and be shouldered the same each time. It is very hard to get one gun to do it all its a bit like golf, most people that get into it have a different gun for each event. But hay if it fits and you can handle the swing and pump at the same time then go for it other wise you can spend thousands on a good set up.

----------


## Ground Control

> I used a pump for a number of years for everything from DTL skeet and ducks there is only a couple of stations on the Skeet where a pump is a bit slow, which is on the crossing doubles. But it depends on what fits you and how good you are on the follow up shots. Shot gunning is not like rifle shooting the gun must fit you and be shouldered the same each time. It is very hard to get one gun to do it all its a bit like golf, most people that get into it have a different gun for each event. But hay if it fits and you can handle the swing and pump at the same time then go for it other wise you can spend thousands on a good set up.



In a Skeet comp a couple of targets is often the difference between 1st place and 31st   :Have A Nice Day: 

Ken

----------


## Scottishkiwi

> If its in good condition I would have thought $150.00 is a good buy for a knock around gun . For that price you haven't got much to lose and you could probably sell it for a profit if you ever wanted to .
> Any Shotgun is better than no Shotgun 
> Have you done any clay target shooting before ?
> 
> Ken


Nope never, I don't care much for high scores.. just a bit of fun  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

Then go for it,   it will do your shooting a world of good and the pumps are a great safe fun gun it you don't want to buy it I will if your mate is selling it.

----------


## john m

If shooting for fun and to get your eye in for bird season go for it. My daughter uses an escort pump with imp cyl and smokes the clays much closer in than I can do these days and is the equal to my self on the ducks with her cheap pump. If it fits, you will shoot ok and soon get used to pumping the action.

----------


## Marty Henry

Know of a guy that uses a pump in DTL, he's B grade so it obviously works for him.

----------


## 308

Yeah for $150 grab it

The broader points of shotgunning come later, everybody's gotta start somewhere

----------


## lophortyx

you either use a pump or you don't.unless you are exceptional, it is not easy to adjust styles.sxs,u/o and semi's i can interchange but a pump no.put you money into an u/o.there are some good cheap buys out there for not a great deal more. USA are fans of the pump,and that is mainly built around nostalgia(win.model 12)and cheap price. you won't have many fans at a gun club.

----------


## Dundee

I've used my pump gun at local club and always had great comments on the second barrel. :Have A Nice Day: 

Can empty 5 shots in 3 seconds but only allowed two at the gun club.

----------


## lophortyx

loved the camera work.an amazing video.

----------


## Dundee

ha ha not much to see in the dark :XD:

----------


## R93

The question or title was, are pumps a viable option for skeet shooting.
My answer is no.
Every technique in wing/clay shooting is compromised by the need to cycle the gun manually.
I do not know any reputable shotgunner using a pump for clays.
If you just want to fluff around and shoot some clays, buy a machine and shoot some for fun and save club fees and holding up a squad pissing around and wasting time with an unsuitable gun.

----------


## Ground Control

> Aw common R93  , we are supposed to be encouraging people  . I would suggest that anyone using a pump  , being at a distinct disadvantage ( according to you ) is not likely to be "pissing about" on club championship day  ( or what ever serious comp ) . As Scottichkiwi says he isn't interested in hi scores , just a bit of fun , and at the end of the day  tis a far better place he be  instead of blasting up road signs ( not that Im suggesting you would ). Last time I went to a club day  it was relaxed , friendly  and casual  ( you always get a few wallopers who strut about the place  with their Perazzi's , muttering about  being overrun by yobs  , and taking impolite amounts of pleasure in beating newbies ) and we were all patient with the slower shooters  , shit ! I hope that hasn't changed , I cant walk without crutches  and I havnt figured out how Im going to manage  , probly be a bit of pissing about  till I get it sorted


I agree with R93 .
Skeet is serious stuff to a lot of shooters , and yes in a competition I'm one of those shooters .
I also help new shooters at our club that haven't shot before or very little , and usually never at clays .
If they bring their own gun as long as its safe they can use it , but usually I don't get them shooting doubles until they have shot a few rounds , so the gun is only ever loaded with one cartridge .
From my point of view during these times a Break action gun is just easier and safer .
In my experience of teaching these new shooters the basics , there are two types of shooters .
Competitive and social .
The competitive ones will soon realise that a U/O is where it's at if they want to win .
The Social shooter / hunter wanting to improve will soon realise that Skeet is a serious business to the competitive shooters and that Skeet isn't really that much fun after you have shoot it for awhile and been squaded with a bunch of Grumpy serious dudes who think the sky has fallen on them when they miss 2 targets out of a 100 target comp .
Sporting is where those Social / Hunters with their pump actions find their haven and they usually have a much more enjoyable day out in my opinion .
I shoot both , but my favourite is Sporting .
I enjoy Skeet and shoot it competitively once a month but it is a game of perfection and Pumps don't cut it I'm afraid .

Ken

----------


## R93

I stand by what I said. What is the point of putting time into someone that will not take you seriously?
 Encouraging people to get into any sport is all well and good.
Wanting to piss around and waste other people's time just because you wanna laugh is not. 
Not suggesting that is the op's motive but having shot all over NZ and overseas I am merely pointing out you will definitely annoy people with that mindset.
Showing up with a suitable gun so you don't look like a yobbo would be a good start I would have thought.

You can by a clay launcher for under a hundred bucks, box of clays for under 30 bucks. Blast away all ya want having a laugh for less than it will cost for 4 rnds of skeet.

I would only use a perazzi as a boat anchor by the way😊

----------


## Dundee

I will have too give you serious shooters a blast against my pump gun at some stage. If you fullas are in the area I'm keen for a shoot off with your fancy guns. :Wink:

----------


## R93

> I will have too give you serious shooters a blast against my pump gun at some stage. If you fullas are in the area I'm keen for a shoot off with your fancy guns.


Go shoot 2 rounds of skeet Dundee.
If you shoot around 47 then I will take you up on the challange.

But if I win, you have to go without tucker fucker for one year.
I will be shooting at 50 targets on Sunday.

----------


## Dundee

> Go shoot 2 rounds of skeet Dundee.
> If you shoot around 47 then I will take you up on the challange.
> 
> But if I win, you have to go without tucker fucker for one year.
> I will be shooting at 50 targets on Sunday.


Where are we shooting? Can I bring the watties for the BBQ you know you want it. :Grin:

----------


## R93

Ha ha ha see you in Greymouth on Sunday then😆
I will send some repo men around yours to get all your watties  if I win. 
I am sure there is a watties anomynous you can go to😂

----------


## Dundee

> Ha ha ha see you in Greymouth on Sunday then
> I will send some repo men around yours to get all your watties  if I win. 
> I am sure there is a watties anomynous you can go to

----------


## Krameranzac

I have shot a Remington 870 Wingmaster pump at four different ranges on skeet and have only ever been made to feel welcome when shooting it on those ranges. However I do all my three gunning with the same pump so my drills are very fast so I never break the rhythm of the squad whilst loading the gun. I think that is where the acceptance by the other shooters came from. I also take off the mag extension for a more modest appearance of the gun. I did have one guy tell me the gun was not suitable for skeet. This dude was a Beretta fan and I think he even had Beretta branded underwear on. I told him I was passing the hat around to pay for an under and over and he was welcome to contribute. He did not find that funny especially when his mates laughed and said he would be to stingy to contribute anyway. I think I really got scratched from his christmas card list when his gun gave him some issues and I asked if he wanted to use mine.

----------

